# build your own NAS server



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

Build your own Network-Attached Storage (NAS) server with FreeNAS

the software:

FreeNAS is a free NAS server, supporting: CIFS (Samba), FTP, NFS, rsync, AFP protocols, S.M.A.R.T., local user authentication, and software RAID (0,1,5), with a web-based configuration interface. FreeNAS takes less than 32 MB once installed on CompactFlash, hard drive or USB flash drive. FreeNAS is currently distributed as an ISO image and in source form. It is possible to run FreeNAS from a Live-CD, with the configuration files stored on an MS-DOS-formatted floppy disk. There is also a VMWare disk image available.

FreeNAS is based on Unix/FreeBSD

the hardware:

some old computer which is not too power consuming will do here. i'm using an old P3 @ 600 MHz w 256 RAM and a 3com ethernet card (wireless is possible if the card is supported by wi[n] drivers) ... a CDROM drive is only required for the installation and can be replaced later by another hard drive (remember, this is supposed to be a network drive, so it's all about capacity)

4 hard drives 1x 250 GB, 2x 160 GB and 1x 120 GB

the operating system can be installed on a memory card or usb flash drive if USB boot is supported by the system.

installation:

download the FreeNAS image, create the CD and boot the designated computer from this CD.

press ENTER at the start screen and you'll get to the 'Console Setup'. press 9 and proceed to the 'Installation Menu'. press 3 for "Install full release on hard drive". now the hard drive will be partitioned, 128 MB for the OS, the rest for data. choose the CD drive as installation source and the hard drive you wish to install FreeNAS on as destination. when done, remove the CD from the drive and press 6 to return to the main menu and choose reboot.

after the restart you'll see the 'Console Setup' again. press 2 to configure your LAN IP ... that's it. in theory, you can now remove the peripherals (mouse, keyboard, monitor) and forget about your FreeNAS network drive. i recommend to wait a little bit until you're sure everything is working fine.

configuration:

the actual configuration will be done from a workstation on your network via HTTP(S) interface. open the web browser and enter the FreeNAS LAN IP. enter your username and password (admin / freenas by default). in the genral setup menu you can configure username, password, ip addresses, dns servers, language, time zone, etc.

now setup your hard drive(s). choose UFS as the file system, format, mount the drive an apply the changes.

next configure the services. to access the drive you'll have to activate at least one service. for windows users it is recommended to use CIFS (Common Internet File System). under Settings specify the Workgroup. next click on 'permissions' and assign a name to the drive, a comment is required too (blank space will do). apply changes, back to settings, save and restart.

you may configure further services if you need them (e..g. FTP, DynDNS for web access, UPnP AV for media streaming if you have multimedia streaming clients on your network) or software raid for data security.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

What NAS do.. (Summary please )


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> What NAS do.. (Summary please )


I'm also curious


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

> Network-attached storage (NAS) is a file-level data storage connected to a computer network providing data access to heterogeneous network clients.
> 
> NAS hardware is similar to the traditional file server equipped with direct attached storage. However it differs considerably on the software side. The operating system and other software on the NAS unit provides only the functionality of data storage, data access and the management of these functionalities.


read the full article here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network-attached_storage


----------



## techGopher (Sep 19, 2007)

n00BS LOL


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

techGopher said:


> n00BS LOL


I think this is your second warning here...if you have nothing to contribute to the forums here, then please REFRAIN FROM POSTING and go back to READING.

Thank you


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> I think this is your second warning here...if you have nothing to contribute to the forums here, then please REFRAIN FROM POSTING and go back to READING.
> 
> Thank you


Hello MadCat... TSG have missed you....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thank you...pass the word...the REAL SHERIFF IS BACK IN TOWN


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

*pounce and hugs* 

Now... Ahem... Let's get back to topic


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> Thank you...pass the word...the REAL SHERIFF IS BACK IN TOWN


Hello Acacandy
Nice to see you back again ......


----------

